# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  7 điểm đến lý tưởng cho dịp 2/9

## vn-boom.com

(du  lich) - Ngày nghỉ lễ Quốc khánh đang đến gần, rất nhiều du khách băn  khoăn với câu hỏi quen thuộc: “Đi đâu nhân dịp nghỉ lễ?”. Hãy cùng tham  khảo một vài điểm du lịch trong nước hấp dẫn!
*1. Sapa*
  Nằm cách thủ đô Hà Nội 376km, Sapa là một thị trấn vùng cao thu hút  du khách trong và ngoài nước mỗi dịp nghỉ lễ. Không khí mát mẻ với nhiều  danh thắng thiên nhiên lay động lòng người như Hàm Rồng, thác Bạc, cổng  trời, bãi đá cổ..., Sapa thực sự là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho mọi  người, từ những cặp đôi đang yêu tới những nhóm bạn bè đông đúc.

Du khách có có thể đi thăm bản Tả Phìn, mua thổ cẩm của người dân tộc và nếm thử các món đặc sản Sapa thơm ngon khó cưỡng.
*2. Đà Nẵng*

 Thành phố Đà Nẵng cũng là lựa chọn không tồi cho những ai yêu thích  biển. Đà Nẵng có biển xanh Mỹ Khê trải dài, chợ Hàn, chợ Cồn bán nhiều  đặc sản thơm ngon như: cá, tôm, mực khô, thịt bò, nai khô, bò viên…
 Ngoài ra, từ Đà Nẵng, du khách có thể khởi hành đến với nhiều điểm du  lịch hấp dẫn như phố cổ Hội An, đỉnh Bà Nà, cù lao Chàm nắng gió…

*3. Vân Đồn*
 Đến với thành phố biển Vân Đồn, du khách được đi thăm vịnh Bái Tử  Long xanh thẳm, tham gia nhiều hoạt động thể thao bổ ích: chèo thuyền  Kayak, đi ca nô, chơi bóng chuyền bãi biển…Vân Đồn được biết đến là quần  thể biển đảo có những dạng địa chất kỳ thú, đa dạng sinh học, dễ dàng  thu hút du khách thích tìm hiểu, khám phá. Biển Vân Đồn cũng có nhiều  hải sản quý và các bãi tắm đẹp: Quan Lạn, Ngọc Vừng…

*4. Đà Lạt*
 Nhắc đến Đà Lạt là người ta nhắc đến cả  chục cái tên mỹ miều: thành phố ngàn thông, thành phố ngàn hoa, thành  phố mù sương, thành phố mùa xuân. Chỉ riêng cái tên đã nói lên sức quyến  rũ vô bờ của thành phố cao nguyên này. Không khí trong lành, khung cảnh  nên thơ là những gì du khách được thưởng thực tại đây. Đặc biệt, những  ai yêu thích chụp ảnh sẽ không thất vọng khi chụp lại cảnh sương mù bảng  lảng trên đỉnh Lang Biang, và rất nhiều cảnh đẹp khác như thác Đantala,  thiền viện Trúc Lâm, hồ Than Thở… *5. Nha Trang*  Với nhiều bãi biển trải dài, Nha Trang từ  lâu đã trở thành điểm du lịch sáng giá cũng như nơi tổ chức các hoạt  động lớn của Việt Nam. Du khách tới đây được tham quan vịnh Nha Trang có  19 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ rải rác với hệ sinh thái điển hình, quý hiếm, các  rặng san hô, rừng ngập mặn ở Hòn Mun, Hòn Nhiểu, Hòn Tằm… Với những ai thích mua sắm những mặt hàng  lưu niệm, hải sản có thể ghé vào chợ Đầm. Ở trong thành phố, khách du  lịch được khám phá các danh thắng: chùa Long Sơn, nhà thờ Chánh tòa Kito  Vua, Biệt thự Cầu Đá của vua Bảo Đại, Thác Bà và nếm thử những đặc sản  Nha Trang ngon miễn chê như: yến sào, bánh canh, nhum… *6. Quảng Bình*
 Biển xanh Nhật Lệ trải dài, các khu  resort, và đặc biệt là di sản thế giới vườn quốc gia Phong Nha – Kẻ  Bảng… Có thể nói thiên nhiên đã rất ưu đãi dải đất miền Trung này. Du  khách đến Quảng Bình có thể tắm biển, tắm nắng, khám phá rừng rậm và nếm  các món ngon: bánh bột lọc tôm sông, cua ghẹ tươi thơm lừng. *7. Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn*
  Cao nguyên trải rộng thuộc tỉnh Hà Giang  này được công nhận là một trong số ít những công viên địa chất toàn cầu  với các núi đá có tuổi khác nhau từ cách đây 400 – 600 triệu năm. Tới  vùng đất này, du khách không chỉ được chiêm ngưỡng địa thế núi non hiểm  trở, thác đá, hang động, nhũ đá mà còn được tìm hiểu bản sắc các dân tộc  vùng cao độc đáo. Đây cũng là một trong những lộ trình du lịch mới đang  được phát triển mạnh thời gian gần đây. 

 		                      (Theo Xzone)

----------

